# 3x3x3 Blindfolded - March 27 - April 2, 2006



## CraigBouchard (Mar 28, 2006)

Scramble 1:
1. Andy Tsao........ 2:35.66
2. Frank Morris......3:35.43
3. Casey Pernsteiner.4:32.63
4. Joel Van Noort....5:24.00
5. Peter Greenwood...6:29.45
6. Craig Bouchard....DNF

Scramble 2:
1. Andy Tsao.........2:52.06
2. Joel Van Noort....3:26.48
3. Casey Pernsteiner.3:36.82
4. Peter Greenwood...6:04.32
5. Frank Morris......DNF
6. Craig Bouchard....DNF

Scramble 3:
1. Frank Morris......2:36.40
2. Casey Pernsteiner.2:55.50
3. Peter Greenwood...DNF
4. Craig Bouchard....DNF
5. Andy Tsao.........DNF
6. Joel Van Noort....DNF

Total Points:
Casey Pernsteiner.25
Andy Tsao.........20
Frank Morris......19
Joel Van Noort....16
Peter Greenwood...14
Craig Bouchard....0

Congratulations Casey Pernsteiner...Great Job Everyone...Consistency is key, as you can see 

This week's Scrambles:

1. D' U' F2 R' U' F2 L F2 R2 D2 B F2 R2 U' F' U' L F' U2 R2 U L' D' U2 F'
2. B' R' D2 B L2 U L R' B R B' U2 R' U2 R2 L' B2 D' U2 R2 L2 D R' L F'
3. L' U' R F2 L' B D' U' F D' B' U' D R2 B' F U L' R2 B F U D2 R2 F'

Have fun, and play by the rules...


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 28, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Times: 2:23.30, 3:01.88, 2:57:98
Quote: At least there were no DNFs this time...


----------



## FrankMorris (Mar 28, 2006)

Name: Frank Morris
Times: 3:15.06, DNF, 4:38.91

I undid a setup turn wrong on the DNF.. Oh well, there is always next week.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Apr 3, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Times: 3:47.52, 3:44.19, 2:53.04

Those first 2 times weren't very respectable, but that last one saved it...


----------

